

Interactive C++ Metaprogramming Shell based on Clang [video] - adamnemecek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-7oFSIlGr8

======
adamnemecek
Here's a link to the actual project

[http://plc.inf.elte.hu/templight/](http://plc.inf.elte.hu/templight/)

